# Today on the water



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone hammering the crappie after the major storms dumped all that water last week. I was out today and hit 3 small lakes and you would have thought most of the fish had been swept away. Managed only one bass and NO panfish. Saw no activity along shorelines and none in the shallow ends. Tough day. Anyone have any water temps in SE Ohio? I had 47 last Monday at Piedmont.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had 59-61 at tycoon two days ago. 2 stud bluegill and no crappie.


----------



## Madnickq (Jan 18, 2015)

WAter temp at nimi today was 54.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

dont know temps but i can tell you kiser,rocky, and paint creek all produced crappie for me this weekend and they all were def in pre spawn, colder than expected water mode. tough fishing for some.females have eggs dropping, some dont. they are almost there. next week they should be onfire for bank fishing.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Salt fork was 63-65 yesterday...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I hit them pretty good a few times at alum creek.


----------

